# Cruze eco shutter grille, new fuel pump control module and fuel consumption



## Santet (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello all. 
New here and first time posting. 

I have a 2013 cruze eco which was involved in a small front end collision. 

I purchased a bumper replacement and did the replacement without replacing the active grille shutter. 
This threw a CEL.

I did a bit of research here and realized that the eco fuel pump control module was responsible for this CEL.

I replaced the cruze eco fuel pump control module ( part number 22872265) with the 2012 cruse fuel pump control module (part number 20867260).
This took care of the CEL. 

I have however noticed that i am doing 19mpg on average which is bad, compared to friends who have the non eco cruze who are doing 23mpg on the average. 

I still have the actuator from the previous active shutter grille and will like to purchase a new active shutter grille, but want to find out first if the fuel pump control module which i replaced could be responsible for this poor MPG. 

I have changed my tyres and brakes and use Shell Vpower premium fuel but still get 19mpg on average in a hot ( 28 to 32 degree Celsius) climate. 

I will like some advice before i splash out 230USD, minus shipping, on an active shutter grille. 

Which do i purchase as well of the 2 below?.


----------



## a2chris (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

2 questions:
Why did you not use the exact replacement?

Are you measuring the mileage manually or trusting the DIC?



The shutters are only good for around 2MPG if I remember correctly.


----------



## Santet (Apr 13, 2017)

I already have the original fuel pump control module. Keeping it will have meant ordering the shutter grille, which I couldn't get then.I'm using the dash to calculate the mpg based on the 50 mile average. 
Thank you.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a '12 Eco and a '13 Eco with deleted shutters, and a '12 Eco with the shutters. All are 6M. The shutters don't seem to do much 1-2 mpg tops. It seems that the '13's mileage isn't as good as the '12's. I'm not sure if it is actually less or something that's been changed in the mpg calculation. You'll need both pieces in the pictures. The shutters on the left mount in the grille on the right. The actuator comes in the shutter assembly. Is your car automatic, because I don't really think there is much benefit in the Eco option on an auto? My brother has a rebuilt '12 Eco 6A with the shutters. He doesn't drive it carefully, stays local, and uses the remote start. It gets as low as 19mpg with a best ever of 38 on the highway. Both of my '12's regularly get low to mid 40's highway. I've never got over 40 in the '13.


----------



## Rbeaver (Nov 24, 2020)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I have a '12 Eco and a '13 Eco with deleted shutters, and a '12 Eco with the shutters. All are 6M. The shutters don't seem to do much 1-2 mpg tops. It seems that the '13's mileage isn't as good as the '12's. I'm not sure if it is actually less or something that's been changed in the mpg calculation. You'll need both pieces in the pictures. The shutters on the left mount in the grille on the right. The actuator comes in the shutter assembly. Is your car automatic, because I don't really think there is much benefit in the Eco option on an auto? My brother has a rebuilt '12 Eco 6A with the shutters. He doesn't drive it carefully, stays local, and uses the remote start. It gets as low as 19mpg with a best ever of 38 on the highway. Both of my '12's regularly get low to mid 40's highway. I've never got over 40 in the '13.


How didnyou delete it from throwing a ch we ck engine code?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

This is one of the original advertising:
Unique air shutter helps Chevrolet Cruze achieve 40mpg fuel efficiency (newatlas.com) 
I drove/drive my Cruze-s with and without (different technical reasons) the shutter active and I can tell you that I can get the 1MPG they advertise much easier, only by the way I drive my cars, no difference with or without it!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Rbeaver said:


> How didnyou delete it from throwing a ch we ck engine code?


I installed a used Fuel Pump Driver Module from a 1.4 non Eco car. I posted part number I used several times, but I'm not sure if it can be found on this site anymore. New ones need to be programed, but used ones seem to work just fine. The other option is to leave the motor in place but remove the shutters.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 20867260 FPDM in my car.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I have 20867260 FPDM in my car.


The number is correct! I did the same swap for one of my Cruze when I had the shutter locked, until I found the issue. I got mine from a "donor" from a junk yard and it was "plug and play". After I found and fixed the issue with the shutter I didn't bother to change back the fuel pump. I checked time to time the shutter and saw it in different positions so I suppose it works. Back in 2011 I was curious and put a mercury switch with a LED inside and I could see when and how the shutter works, I think I posted something years ago...


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I installed a used Fuel Pump Driver Module from a 1.4 non Eco car. I posted part number I used several times, but I'm not sure if it can be found on this site anymore. New ones need to be programed, but used ones seem to work just fine. The other option is to leave the motor in place but remove the shutters.


I just went through this when I added a FMIC, I actually cut the shutters in half so I had the motor attached to 3 of the shutters just cut in half and I attached it to the top of the intercooler, still through the CEL, I read some of non-Cruze forums and one said to just leave the vane that the motor attaches to... nope. Even with just the motor it throws the code. From what I gathered is the shutters only move about 80 degrees from open to close and the motor will throw the CEL if it moves more.

I had to order the non Eco fuel module, from a Buick but with the right part number and it worked fine.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Cruzin2011 said:


> I had to order the non Eco fuel module, from a Buick but with the right part number and it worked fine.


Go and get it from a junk yard, there are plenty of Cruze with the rear side intact, 10 min max in-out!


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Go and get it from a junk yard, there are plenty of Cruze with the rear side intact, 10 min max in-out!


I got it off eBay for $29 bucks shipped, it took nearly 3 weeks to get here but it solved the problem. I don’t know where the closes junkyard even is but that would of been a lot quicker.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

That was then the best option! If you later fix the front shutter that will still work properly, it happened to me also..


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> That was then the best option! If you later fix the front shutter that will still work properly, it happened to me also..


So I just bought a 2014 cruze eco 6MT that had smacked a deer and the shop I bought it from repaired it before I purchased it, but the air shutters are in a 45 degree half open/half closed position and never move, ever. No CEL, scanned it and no hidden codes aside from a cruise control one pertaining to the Resume option, but my cruise control works fine. So my question is, could it have something to do with an installed fuel module from a non-eco? Would that make it not control the air shutters and not throw a CEL since the non-eco fuel module isn't programmed/designed to control air shutters?


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes,

If a non-Eco fuel module is installed the check engine light goes off right away and the motors don’t work. There is a difference in the pin out on the module. The one for the Eco has two rows of pins for the harness to plug into, the non-Eco module is missing the top two pins on the right side of the module.


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Yes,
> 
> If a non-Eco fuel module is installed the check engine light goes off right away and the motors don’t work. There is a difference in the pin out on the module. The one for the Eco has two rows of pins for the harness to plug into, the non-Eco module is missing the top two pins on the right side of the module.


When you say the CEL goes off right away, you mean the CEL disappears, correct? And the fuel module is located behind the trunk liner on the passenger side? 

Also I've read that a chassis control module and maybe something else also control the function of the shutters, is that true?


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> When you say the CEL goes off right away, you mean the CEL disappears, correct? And the fuel module is located behind the trunk liner on the passenger side?
> 
> Also I've read that a chassis control module and maybe something else also control the function of the shutters, is that true?


Yes, Correct the light is gone on the next start up and correct on the module. The module isn’t bolted in, it just snaps into place. If you pull it off and it’s missing the top two pins on the upper right side it’s been changed.

Several GM cars along with Ford and other makes uses the shutters now, they may have more advanced configuration tying into other modules but on the Cruze it’s just the Fuel module.

I went through the tune on my car and there are two codes that are thrown when there is a problem, one is for the shutters not working and the other is to tell the ECM to light up the check engine light. I could disable the one that was to turn on the check engine light but my tuning software had no access to the fuel pump module so that code wasn’t accessible to turn off. The two codes are P069E and P059F, with the latter one being the one controlled by the fuel module.

I also logged my car after changing the module and there was no noticeable changes in performance.


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Yes, Correct the light is gone on the next start up and correct on the module. The module isn’t bolted in, it just snaps into place. If you pull it off and it’s missing the top two pins on the upper right side it’s been changed.
> 
> Several GM cars along with Ford and other makes uses the shutters now, they may have more advanced configuration tying into other modules but on the Cruze it’s just the Fuel module.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you that is interesting. When you say no noticeable difference in performance you mean mpg? I drive mostly highway so if I fix it I'm hoping to get 2 more mpg or so out of it. I bought the car for its economy so I just want to make use of its full potential ya know? Does it aid in warming up in the winter?


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> Ok thank you that is interesting. When you say no noticeable difference in performance you mean mpg? I drive mostly highway so if I fix it I'm hoping to get 2 more mpg or so out of it. I bought the car for its economy so I just want to make use of its full potential ya know? Does it aid in warming up in the winter?


No changes in acceleration, air fuel ratio, etc. My car is heavily modified and I removed the shutters to put a front mount intercooler in its place. From everything I read on the shutters they are only worth 1 to 2 MPG when working.

You’re welcome


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cruzin2011 said:


> No changes in acceleration, air fuel ratio, etc. My car is heavily modified and I removed the shutters to put a front mount intercooler in its place. From everything I read on the shutters they are only worth 1 to 2 MPG when working.
> 
> You’re welcome


Gotcha, thanks for your help!


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for your help!





CruzeMN277 said:


> Gotcha, thanks for your help!


So mine has two full rows of pins. 
P/N 22872265 
I failed at loading a pic


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> So mine has two full rows of pins.
> P/N 22872265
> I failed at loading a pic


What year is your car?


----------



## CruzeMN277 (Dec 29, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> So mine has two full rows of pins.
> P/N 22872265
> I failed at loading a pic





Cruzin2011 said:


> What year is your car?


2014 cruze eco 6MT


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

CruzeMN277 said:


> 2014 cruze eco 6MT


That’s different then what comes in my 2011, the one in my car from the factory ends in a 61 and the non-eco one ends in a 60. I got mine off of eBay, do a search of your part number and you should see a lot of them for sale and what they fit. Mine non Eco module came out of a 2012 Buick!

You can also search the number on Amazon and a few should pop up for sale along with what they came out of.

You might have one from a non Eco but just a different one due to the years.


----------

